# Föhrer Vollkornbrot  (Wholemeal bread)



## muhkuhmuh (Oct 20, 2018)

Hello
I've been baking this bread for almost 9 months and it's my absolute favorite bread.

The recipe comes from the Facebook group  "Breadmania ". I have asked Peter Hülsmann for permission to publish the recipe here.

I tried to translate the recipe. Tomorrow I can show you a cut picture of the bread. It's got to cool down a bit.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 20, 2018)

Looks Great!

Also jealous of your wood fired oven!


----------



## motocrash (Oct 20, 2018)

Beautiful as usual Axel.
Köstlich!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2018)

Wow, good looking bread!
Nice oven too!
Al


----------



## muhkuhmuh (Oct 22, 2018)

:-)


----------



## meatallica (Oct 24, 2018)

Pass the butter please!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2018)

MKM, your bread looks delicious!


----------

